# Wish Amazon Would Follow Their Own Rules



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

This is Las Vegas. I wish I could do 2 blocks a day. I get 1 every day. There were requirements when you sign up. Lifting 50lbs was one. Yesterday, while checking out the girl ahead of me told the amazon person, she could not take three boxes because they were to heavy. I have seen others say they can't take them because they are to big. Why does Amazon let people get away with not meeting the requirements of the job?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Because they have a heart or want to get lucky


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Because they have a heart


People that can't meet the requirements on the job should not do the job? If one of the things you had to agree to for signing up was being able to lift 50lbs then why do they let people do the job that can't meet that requirement.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

I also saw someone refuse to take a rack because it was on the strip. The strip sucks, but Amazon needs to get rid of the drivers that don't or can't do the job.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

I've seen 2 seater cars, a guy in a wheel chair with a helper(they gave him like 10 boxes) and a lady with 3 kids in the car, which means she couldn't fit more than 20 boxes


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jaywaynedubya said:


> I've seen 2 seater cars, a guy in a wheel chair with a helper(they gave him like 10 boxes) and a lady with 3 kids in the car, which means she couldn't fit more than 20 boxes


Your warehouse sucks. Mine wouldnt put up with that bs.

Maybe the wheel chair for Ada

This gig isn't for everyone they shouldn't try to make it one


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

tone17 said:


> I also saw someone refuse to take a rack because it was on the strip. The strip sucks, but Amazon needs to get rid of the drivers that don't or can't do the job.


I didn't even think about people having to deliver to the strip. I'm thankful that never happened to me that sounds like a nightmare


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The Strip CAN be good, depending. Since there are often a LOT of packages to one resort, there are few stops. My shortest route ever was a strip route (exactly two times stopping the car, three addresses total), and I've had a couple other pretty good ones. There's been some shitty ones too, granted. It just depends.
It really helps to have been a rideshare driver and know the best way of getting around, granted.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

A lot of old people delivering. Some talk about calling customers to come get the packages because their hearts are bad, bad back, etc. I feel for them, but you're not doing anyone a service. Sad they need the extra income and can't just retire.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Amazon puts up with it because you are a contractor not an employee. They cannot tell you to do anything. They could deactivate you but I've heard that's a long tedious process (unless you get lots of CE emails.) Flex is cheap if someone rejects 3 boxes they are still paying out less for that route then other carriers. Just do the math in your head, 3 hr block = 27 boxes if they sent it USPS. 4hr = 36. Anything over that is profit.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> The Strip CAN be good, depending. Since there are often a LOT of packages to one resort, there are few stops. My shortest route ever was a strip route (exactly two times stopping the car, three addresses total), and I've had a couple other pretty good ones. There's been some shitty ones too, granted. It just depends.
> It really helps to have been a rideshare driver and know the best way of getting around, granted.


Yeah, it can be good but some of the places just are a hassle. Planet Hollywood took me 20 min to deliver 1 small package. Monte Carlo one time spent 15 min looking around the loading dock looking for some one to take the package, before just returning it to the warehouse. Some places are good though.


----------

